

Ask HN: Are small hosting companies still making money? - dev12345

With Amazon as competitor, is future of small hosting companies certain death? Will it be similar to what Walmart and other multi billion chains did to mom-pop shop?
======
throwaway420
I have zero first hand knowledge of the hosting market, but as a developer I
think there's still a very legitimate market for smaller hosting companies out
there. While small companies may not be able to compete with Amazon on the
ability to offer numerous features or scale out rapidly with massive numbers
of machines, they can compete on things like price and customer service.

While many developers use Amazon seemingly by default without considering
alternatives, many developers also realize that you can often _pay much less
for greater performance_ by relying on smaller hosting companies.

